# Aurora Batmobile reissue - true or April Fool?



## Bruce Bishop (Jan 17, 1999)

Anybody know the story on these? I saw info about this in a post at http://1966batvehicles.yuku.com/topic/3305

Here are the two direct links to a website showing them for pre-order :

http://www.play.com/Gadgets/Gadgets/4-/9601745/Batman-7-Classic-1966-Series-Batmobile-Model-Kit-With-Figures/Product.html 


http://www.play.com/Gadgets/Gadgets...odel-Kit-With-Figures-And-Deluxe/Product.html


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

I can't really tell Bruce, if you click on the buy button in the link it does take you to a shopping cart. I don't have the link to the Round 2 site handy, but I don't remember seeing this a couple of days ago. Check over to Cult's, he may know something. Release date is December 30th so even if true it's too far away to get overly excited about.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Cool! Just in time for Christmas! :freak: 

12/31/09??? What a dumb release date.


----------



## docplastic (May 10, 2003)

*May Be True*

I spoke with an executive at Round 2 a few weeks ago on the telephone, and he said that they would be bringing out a model kit of "the TV Batmobile." No more details.


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

"Holy Crap on cracker, Batman!" :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Make it a big 1/8th scale super detailed Batmobile with 1/8th scale Batman and Robin figures included and be done with it.Now that would be great news.How many of you would be interested in buying such a big kit,if it was to be issued.I sure would.


----------



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

I just read it in another post,and I belive the source.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Interesting idea. I'd rather see an accurate version, however.


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

falcon49xxx said:


> I just read it in another post,and I belive the source.


Where? (post link)


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

1/32 isnt the most popular car scale... still its better than nothing!

Its for real. They are on the Stevens International (wholesale) web site. The picture linked above is the $40 collectors tin kit. There is a boxed version for $22 in the works with the old Aurora art.


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

Does any one know if this is coming from the original aurora molds that revell still owns? Or is it strictly reverse engineered from a mint kit? I'm still going to get a couple any ways, Just curious:dude:


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Fact-Monogram has the molds.

rANDY


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

WOW!!! 

Now if we could just get some official TV-related figure kits.


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

_*IS IT HERE YET! IS IT HERE YET! IS IT HERE YET!*_Sorry, couldn't resist starting the 9+ months of looking out the window already


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

Just Plain Al said:


> _*IS IT HERE YET! IS IT HERE YET! IS IT HERE YET!*_Sorry, couldn't resist starting the 9+ months of looking out the window already


*
BIG BATMOBILE, BIG BATMOBILE, BIG BATMOBILE!!!!!*


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

I'm not generally a car / vehicle fan, but I'd shell out some coins for a couple of those.


----------



## spindrift (Apr 16, 2005)

Sooooooooooooo- another grail kit is coming back- the list gets shorter!
This is fantastic news. I thought the Barris rights issue has stopped this or Mattel had rights to anything tv Batmobile related- even kits! I congradulate Tom Lowe (again) for getting it done. That guy is amazing- he gets those difficult rights....so what other Batman kits can he do- the original Aurora Batman, Robin and Penguin can't be far behind!
Yeah I wonder if he is going to pay Revell to lease the original molds or is it cheaper for him to do a reverse engineer?
Great times ahead!
Gary:hat:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

What's the big deal? It's just a car model.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

40 Bucks?!!!

Here's Batman having a little "chat" with the guy who decided to price that little kit at 40 Bucks.









Steve


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

:roll:FAR OUT, BOYZ!!!!! Now I can build that thing up correctly, instead of just having that dusty ancient relic in a storage box in my closet with silver paint smeared on the wind shield frames, the glob of glue where the bat beam is located, the hand-brushed black body, the lower half of Robin in the passenger seat...
As was pointed out, the list of Grail Kits is getting shorter, and I really couldn't be happier! 
Just think: If that Batmobile is coming, can the 2001 Moonbus be too far behind?

HOOO-HAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!! :woohoo:


----------



## oshkosh619 (Feb 24, 2009)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Interesting idea. I'd rather see an accurate version, however.


Ditto. The Aurora model had almost as many discrepancies as the Corgi diecast. The only _accurate_ 1966 Batmobile body is on the 1/50th and 1/18th (and soon to be 1/43) Hot Wheels diecasts (although the GADM 1/43 and 1/25th were pretty darn close). The body of the original #1 Batmobile was digitally scanned to produce the model. Some details, however (rollbar "antlers", beacon, some interior details) need "tweaking" to make them 100% accurate. There are several aftermarket producers manufacturing "accurizing" detail parts. As it stands, the "unmodified" Hot Wheels cars are still great.

It _*is*_ a great nostalgic kit for those who remember its original release. While I'm a "stickler" for accuracy and detail, I might get one for just that reason, as, like many, I had the kit as a kid.


----------



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

This is wonderful! I'll get a whole case. I do have an original and while looking over it, I hope PL tweaks a few things: the body is boxy and toy like; the figures are a bit small-their scale doesn't match the car; the tires are plastic and have no detail-they should be replaced with vinyl. PL's reissues have always improved upon the original in some way. We'll see what happens, but can't wait!


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

This is great news, inaccurate or not it sure would be nice to get to build that again.
It doesnt seem that long ago if anyone brought up the chance of a reissue that their public flogging would start within minutes.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

oshkosh619 said:


> It _*is*_ a great nostalgic kit for those who remember its original release. While I'm a "stickler" for accuracy and detail, I might get one for just that reason, as, like many, I had the kit as a kid.


Yeah, I'm kind of thinking I'll get one for the nostalgia and to build an interesting variation of the original. 

It's really kind of cool in its own way though I'd still rather have an accurate model kit.


----------



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

BrianM said:


> This is wonderful! I'll get a whole case. I do have an original and while looking over it, I hope PL tweaks a few things: the body is boxy and toy like; the figures are a bit small-their scale doesn't match the car; the tires are plastic and have no detail-they should be replaced with vinyl. PL's reissues have always improved upon the original in some way. We'll see what happens, but can't wait!


I dont think they will tweak anything..........


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

BrianM said:


> This is wonderful! I'll get a whole case. I do have an original and while looking over it, I hope PL tweaks a few things: the body is boxy and toy like; the figures are a bit small-their scale doesn't match the car; the tires are plastic and have no detail-they should be replaced with vinyl. PL's reissues have always improved upon the original in some way. We'll see what happens, but can't wait!






I don't mind the plastic tyres (a lot of that vinyl is prone to rotting after a few years anyway) but I hope they do more parts such as the lights in clear plastic, even do the whole body in clear plastic if the pieces aren't separate so the lights can be masked off and the body spray painted.

Great to see it be reissued!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

falcon49xxx said:


> I dont think they will tweak anything..........


 
You're probably right about that, even though they DID improve the Aurora Robot as far as the chest details and sensors were concerned (only in the "Dr. Smith & Robot" kit).


----------

